# OS 9 with ROM 6.7.1 from G4 Digital audio



## wwwjcarlos (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm looking for more than 7 months, the install disk with OS9 ROM 6.7.1, and found this forum post that long ago sent the rom to a friend, so I tried my luck.
Sorry for writing too, because I'm from Brazil and I have good fluency in written English.
Thank you.


----------

